# Re: Problem with Samsung Galaxy S 2



## murdok (May 4, 2011)

*Problem with Samsung Galaxy S 2*

Hi guys, just setting up a new phone, my first Android device, the Samsung Galaxy S 2 (previously using an iphone 3gs).

Put a boatload of android apps on (using the thread on this forum) but now struggling to get the bugger to connect and appear in the Samsung Keis (file and data manage software).
Rebooted comp and phone, updated firmware for phone, updated software to latest version, pop the micro USB and just says connecting and spinning icon.

Running Win 7 and the phone appears in computer as a portable device fine, can access the phone using the older NPS Samsung software, but that's a seriously bad program so uinstalled straight away (slow, no auto sync, repeated crashing).

Any ideas as to what I can do to get the device to appear in Keis?
cheers


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

I've never used Samsung Keis but do you need it?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 4, 2011)

get an iphone

HTH


----------



## cliche guevara (May 4, 2011)

Fuck the Kies software, it doesn't do anything that can't be done without it as far as I'm aware.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> get an iphone
> 
> HTH


He's just got rid of one.

HTH.


----------



## murdok (May 4, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Fuck the Kies software, it doesn't do anything that can't be done without it as far as I'm aware.


 
Does seem pretty gash from the outset tbh, would be happy to learn of another way round it if I could


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

murdok said:


> Does seem pretty gash from the outset tbh, would be happy to learn of another way round it if I could


The big difference with Android is that it doesn't force you to use desktop software - in fact there is no default desktop software, although you can install programs if you want to sync playlists etc.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 4, 2011)

editor said:


> He's just got rid of one.
> 
> HTH.



It was a joke. Jeez.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> It was a joke. Jeez.


He's asking for help not your thigh slapping bon mots.


----------



## murdok (May 4, 2011)

editor said:


> The big difference with Android is that it doesn't force you to use desktop software - in fact there is no default desktop software, although you can install programs if you want to sync playlists etc.


 
I suppose what I'm really asking is, what's the easiest way to get albums/videos and pdfs off my comp and onto my phone


----------



## cliche guevara (May 4, 2011)

Mount it as an external drive and drag and drop the files.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Mount it as an external drive and drag and drop the files.


That's what I've always done.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2011)

Useful thread for someone considering getting a SG2, 1st lesson in Android phone ownage seems to be to not use default manufacturer apps...


----------



## sim667 (May 9, 2011)

get a nokia 3310

best phone evah!


----------

